# عاجل لو سمحتم



## amgamgamg (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... انا عندي ماكنة cnc نوع Morbidelli Author 600 ايطالية الصنع
هل من الممكن ان استفيد من برنامج الارت كام ؟؟؟ حيث ان امتداد البرامج التي تعمل على الماكنة هو pgm.؟؟
ارجو الفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> السلام عليكم .... انا عندي ماكنة cnc نوع morbidelli author 600 ايطالية الصنع
> هل من الممكن ان استفيد من برنامج الارت كام ؟؟؟ حيث ان امتداد البرامج التي تعمل على الماكنة هو pgm.؟؟
> ارجو الفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


لالالا يخرج برنامج الآرت هذه الصيغة


----------



## amgamgamg (16 فبراير 2010)

هل يخرج صيغة ال dxf


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> هل يخرج صيغة ال dxf


نعم يا غالي ممكن يصدر بصيغة dxf الفيكتور فقط يعني الخطوط اما المجسم لا يصدره بهذه الصيغة و لكن يستورد مجسم بنفس الصيغة 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## amgamgamg (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..... انا أشكرك جزيل الشكر للمتابعة
ولكن قل لي هل يدعم الارت كام اي من هذه الامتدادات
xxl pge cnc
والسلام


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... انا أشكرك جزيل الشكر للمتابعة
> ولكن قل لي هل يدعم الارت كام اي من هذه الامتدادات
> xxl pge cnc
> والسلام


يا غالي بالنسبة الى الصيغ xxl cnc هي موجودة يمكن التخريج بها اما الصيغة pge لا يخرج بها راسل الشركة لتعرف البديل 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## amgamgamg (17 فبراير 2010)

والله انا عاجز عن الشكر يا ابو بحر .... وأنا ممنون كتييييييييير

انا اسمي فريد حوراني من الاردن
وانا سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليك


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> والله انا عاجز عن الشكر يا ابو بحر .... وأنا ممنون كتييييييييير
> 
> انا اسمي فريد حوراني من الاردن
> وانا سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليك


هلا بيك و اخونا صلاح كمان من الأردن انا من دمشق شوف توقيعي فييه موقعي


----------



## amgamgamg (17 فبراير 2010)

في الي عندك طلب ....
اذا ممكن تبعتلي اي ملف بصيغة xxl او cnc مشغول على الارت كام على سبيل التجربة
اذا بيزبط معي ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟
وبكون ممنونك كتيييييييير


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> في الي عندك طلب ....
> اذا ممكن تبعتلي اي ملف بصيغة xxl او cnc مشغول على الارت كام على سبيل التجربة
> اذا بيزبط معي ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟
> وبكون ممنونك كتيييييييير


تفضل يا اخي هذا ملف 10سم*10سم الصفر من فوق بالمنتصف سيفتلك اياه بصيغة xxl و الريشة 12 ميلي ايند ميل شاهد الصورة لتعرف ما هو الملف هو عبارة عن دائرة بعمق 10 ميلي لها ثلاثة كالات من على الاطراف و سماكة الخشبة لازم تكون 2 سم 






الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## amgamgamg (18 فبراير 2010)

والله انا عاجز عن الشكر يا أبو البحور كلها
بس بدي اغلبك .... ابعتلي نفس الفايل بس بصيغة cnc
وأنا بشكرك كتييييييييييير مرة تانية
وللافادة .... رح ابعتلك شو بيصير معي ..ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> والله انا عاجز عن الشكر يا أبو البحور كلها
> بس بدي اغلبك .... ابعتلي نفس الفايل بس بصيغة cnc
> وأنا بشكرك كتييييييييييير مرة تانية
> وللافادة .... رح ابعتلك شو بيصير معي ..ان شاء الله


يا غالي بعتذر منك صيغ cnc كثيرة جدا اكثر من 20 عندي عمل لست متفرغ كثيرا الصيغة السابقة لا يوجد غيرها لذلك استطعت ان اسيف بها بسرعة اما الصيغة cnc لا اعرف اي واحدة منهم و على فكرة انا لا استخدمهم كلهم 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## amgamgamg (18 فبراير 2010)

انا شاكر لطفك... وبعتذر اذا سببتلك اي إحراج
وبشكرك كتير على تعاونك 
والى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



amgamgamg قال:


> انا شاكر لطفك... وبعتذر اذا سببتلك اي إحراج
> وبشكرك كتير على تعاونك
> والى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله


تحياتي لك يا اخي مو مسألة احراج انا بنيتي اساعد اخواني و طبعا قدر المستطاع اي مساعدة سريعة و منطقية انا حاضر 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## amgamgamg (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .... عندي سؤال وهو كيف استطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة المراد حفرها على الارت كام؟؟؟
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## salah_design (23 فبراير 2010)

amgamgamg قال:


> السلام عليكم .... عندي سؤال وهو كيف استطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة المراد حفرها على الارت كام؟؟؟
> وشكرا لجهودك


مرحبا اخي 
انا صلاح من الاردن سبق وان تكلم عني اخي ابو بحر في احد الردود 
اما بخصوص اذا اردت اي خدمة فانا في عمان اعمل واستطيع مساعدتك ما امكن 
اما بخصوص كيف تستطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة فالامر بسيط من خيارات ادوات القطع اختار
material بجانبها setup عند اختيار setup تظهر قائمة خيارات تحديد سماكة القطعة 
هذا شرح مبسط اذا اردت الاستزادة فانا حاضر


----------



## amgamgamg (24 فبراير 2010)

salah_design قال:


> مرحبا اخي
> انا صلاح من الاردن سبق وان تكلم عني اخي ابو بحر في احد الردود
> اما بخصوص اذا اردت اي خدمة فانا في عمان اعمل واستطيع مساعدتك ما امكن
> اما بخصوص كيف تستطيع تحديد سماكة القطعة فالامر بسيط من خيارات ادوات القطع اختار
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا أخي صلاح ... لقد استفدت منك فعلا ومن الاخ ابو بحر
ولكم جزيل الشكر فعلا:75:


----------

